# SQLite 3



## phelibre (7 Juillet 2008)

Hi,

Je cherche un programme pour ouvrir ou exporter le fichier SMS de mon iPhone qui est un fichier SQLite 3.0 afin de l'enregistrer au format  txt ou rtf ou pdf ... merci.

http://phelibre.free.fr/ressources.html


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Juillet 2008)

phelibre a dit:


> Hi,
> 
> Je cherche un programme pour ouvrir ou exporter le fichier SMS de mon iPhone qui est un fichier SQLite 3.0 afin de l'enregistrer au format  txt ou rtf ou pdf ... merci.
> 
> http://phelibre.free.fr/ressources.html


http://php.net/sqlite ?


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2008)

phelibre a dit:


> Hi,
> 
> Je cherche un programme pour ouvrir ou exporter le fichier SMS de mon iPhone qui est un fichier SQLite 3.0 afin de l'enregistrer au format  txt ou rtf ou pdf ... merci.
> 
> http://phelibre.free.fr/ressources.html





```
>$ sqlite3 database.db
sqlite> .dump
```
et donc ca te permet de faire ton select et d'exporter dans le format que tu veux ou

http://sqlitebrowser.sourceforge.net/


----------

